# Favorite tall skinny mold?



## vmakkers (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm looking to purchase a T&S mold and was wondering which one everyone likes the best. The sizes from each supplier vary a little but for now I was leaning towards the WSP mold since it's not that expensive but I read about the bowing problem and it's not as tall and skinny as some other suppliers.

TIA!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 31, 2015)

V, I haven't really had an issue w/bowing w/that one, I was surprised when I read the reviews, maybe I am less scrutinizing about the angles.  I like it.  I have a couple of other ones, wooden (rarely use b/c having to line) and the American Soap Supplies one. That is pretty much perfect (v. sturdy, nice height and width) if you are doing a decent-sized but not huge hobbyist batch.  

It is a little expensive, but I managed to snag one during their half-price sale.  Despite the (regular) price,  think it might be worth it if you just want the right one sized one for you and it is it.  I know people really like the Nurture one, as well.


----------



## vmakkers (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback! Maybe I'll just get the WSP one for now and wait til American Soap supplies has another sale. I'm one of those people who really like the straight lines on their bars so the bowing does concern me but I guess I can just always make it a cardboard box to hold up the sides. I do like that the WSP version is a bit smaller length wise. I need to order some boxes today before the sale is over and have been debating whether to just add it to my order. 

Can I just say I love how replies from BB and WSP to customers regarding the bowing is to just fill the mold 1/2" or 1" less from the top which essentially ends up giving you almost square bars. But then again, the replies to customer feedback on BB always get me. 

All the FO sales lately have basically killed my hobby funds. I told myself no more FOs for the rest of the year. Must get a bud's cutter!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 31, 2015)

vmakkers said:


> I guess I can just always make it a cardboard box to hold up the sides. I do like that the WSP version is a bit smaller length wise.
> 
> I think that's a great idea! At one point I bought some silicone "molds" from Bescented as liners - they warned about the fact that they were floppy - for some ridiculously/hard to believe low price ( am thinking $3 that can't be right can it? I do remember thinking that it would be impossible to make them for that price just b/c of the cost of the silicone.) I don't use them that much just b/c I have my tried and true favorites, but it was pretty easy to use them as liners by putting them inside other molds and taking up the slack with cardboard.
> 
> ...


 
You and me both, I go back to the bookmark every few days and drool **


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 31, 2015)

I've got the American Soap Supplies T&S mold.  It's one of my favorite molds... so easy to clean and perfect glass-smooth edges on my soap.  I haven't seen any bowing with it after making about 20 batches in it so far. I fill it up to the brim... even high topping a couple. It has got side edges that stick out an inch or so.. which really helps a klutz like me be able to scoop my messes back into the mold where they belong. 

I've actually been eyeing the smaller Nurture one. I assume it's also high quality like the other Nurture products, but I'd love someone here to post a review on it.


----------



## vmakkers (Jul 31, 2015)

not_ally said:


> You and me both, I go back to the bookmark every few days and drool **


 
I just looked at the Nurture 2.5 Mold - way too skinny for me, especially after cure. Looks like the WSP one wins at the moment for price point and free shipping. 

I never thought to try to refit my silicone molds into other molds to help with the bowing. I've been using those cheapy 600ml molds from eBay with a cardboard box to support since it allows me to make around a 1lb batch and the size of the bars end up fitting my small hands really well (I'm only 5' so you can imagine) but since I started giving away soaps, 1lb batches don't quite cut it. A few bars to friends and family and I'm only left with 1 for my personal, and I like to keep a bar from each batch just to see how they do over time. 

I've been meaning to remake my oatmeal milk and honey but the idea of just a 1lb batch has put me off since I know it's going to disappear fast. People are already telling me that they want this soap in their life forever. It gives me such a sense of accomplishment that people enjoy using my stuff that much. 

You know what's funny, when I started soaping, I bought 1lb of lye. Told myself - when am I going to make that much soap? Now I'm on like my 5th lb. Bought a bunch of different 1lb molds thinking I don't need that many bars and yet again I was wrong. Soaping is such an addiction. 

I just cut my round shampoo bars last night with the cheese cutter from Amazon and I just couldn't get even cuts. That's when I decided, cutter. NOW.



snappyllama said:


> I've got the American Soap Supplies T&S mold. It's one of my favorite molds... so easy to clean and perfect glass-smooth edges on my soap. I haven't seen any bowing with it after making about 20 batches in it so far. I fill it up to the brim... even high topping a couple. It has got side edges that stick out an inch or so.. which really helps a klutz like me be able to scoop my messes back into the mold where they belong.
> 
> I've actually been eyeing the smaller Nurture one. I assume it's also high quality like the other Nurture products, but I'd love someone here to post a review on it.


 
I just looked at the smaller Nurture one and 2" seems just a little too narrow but I do like the height. I assume after curing the bars will be under 2". I think American Soap Supplies probably has the best sizing for what I'm looking for but I'm hoping they have a sale on them again soon.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 31, 2015)

Since you guys are curious about the Nurture TS molds I will post my review.  I've got both the 2.5lb and the 4.5lb TS molds.  The bars from the 4.5lb mold are honking huge!  I love how perfectly the hangar swirl tool works with the mold and wish that option was available for the 2.5lb mold.  The smaller size just fits my hand better as well as my wire cheese cutter.  Both are really nice quality even if you get the basic vs premium option.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jul 31, 2015)

I have BB one. I had no issues with bowing so far.
But, as already mentioned, it shouldn't be overfilled and you basically end up with square bars.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jul 31, 2015)

I have the larger Nurture TS mold, I like the mold, and it makes nice bars, but because my cutter is 1.25" the bars are Hugh, and tall enough to make cutting a little more difficult. I really like the wood mold because I can gel the soap. If you prefer not to gel the soap then a silicone only mold would work better. I have seen the American Soap Supplies video of unmolding the soap, and I think the Nurture is a little more difficult, there isn't a tab around the mold to pull away, just the straight edge.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for the reviews! I hadn't thought about unmolding being more difficult or the lack of accessories with the smaller Nurture mold. I've got the dividers and hanger tool for my current mold. Hmmm...


----------

